# Sticky  Corrado FAQ, VR6 vs G60 FAQ, Build Date/VIN Registry, DIY Collection, Build Thread List, and Horoscope



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

In order to consolidate information, I have created this master thread which will link to the existing FAQ, VR6 vs G60, Build Date/VIN Registry, and the new Build Thread List. This thread is going to stay locked so that it will remain clutter free, but if you see something that should be added, please let me know.
VR6 vs G60 FAQ

*Corrado FAQ*

*Corrado Build Date/VIN Registry*

*Build Thread List*

Corrado DIY Collection 

Wheel size Rolling Pulling Fenders ...and your moms horoscope


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Hyperlinks updated.


----------

